# Predator 3500 Fires then Dies-Not Oil Sensor



## merc1100sc (Sep 14, 2021)

Hello all, 
I have a 3500 with 300 hours on it. One year old. I had to unplug the low oil sensor last year to get it to stay running. 
Yesterday I noticed the display was backlit after sitting for a couple weeks. To make sure the battery was not drained I attempted to start it. It would fire quick and then die. Over and over. Ran fine two weeks ago. 
It seems as if it's some sort of ignition safety switch cutting it off as soon as it starts. 
Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

is this an inverter unit?
if so yes there is safety stuff tied in for the spark.

also corrosion or water in the connections will ground out the spark or stop ckt.
use dielectric grease on all of the plugs and connections in the case or chassis.

an inline spark tester is a must.
and use a good fluke ohm meter and track down the short.


----------



## merc1100sc (Sep 14, 2021)

Yes. This is an inverter unit. 
Without a schematic I am not sure how to track the short. My thoughts are the ignition module is faulty since it fires and then immediately cuts the spark. The last time I used it we received a ton of rain and this module may have gotten wet as it is mounted on the floor inside the housing.
With the plug out, it will spark as long as I turn it over. 
I do have access to another predator. I am going to swap this module and see if that solves my problem.


----------



## merc1100sc (Sep 14, 2021)

As a follow up swapping the ignition module did fix my issue.


----------



## mehmetkl (Sep 6, 2021)

It's great that you keep us informed of developments. I also took a look at their interventions.  Caught in the right place. Also, I like to always check the oil filter. It is not noticed during use, but over time, it can make an insurmountable accumulation. It's good to hear that you have resolved the issue. I wish convenience... <3


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

snap a pix of that unit for us and the location in the gen set.


----------



## merc1100sc (Sep 14, 2021)

Guys, 

Here is the ignition module that I needed to replace. 
It is located on the recoil side of the gen. Very easy to swap out. 
Available on Amazon/Ebay for around $60. 
Gen runs like it should now. 
As I mentioned above, my unit had good spark while cranking. As soon as it fired it cut the spark. 

Hope this helps someone down the road.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

cool ty for the pix post!
yea a lot of folks joining up every day now looking at first gens or seasoned techs just now finding this forum.

help others as much as you can by the share!
it makes the world a better place for sure!


----------



## tjacling1984 (3 mo ago)

I was able to remove my Ignition module take it over to the air compressor and then to a toaster oven. This helped me after days of struggling with everything.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

😳


----------

